# Donor egg success with high immunes anyone??



## hanjobee (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi there 
I was wondering if anyone has had high immunes  ( specifically Th1 /Th2  ratio ) and had success with donor eggs?

Our last appmt with Argc they suggested surrogacy for us after many failed cycles and stubborn immunes ! We have tried everything to get them down including a heap of vitamins and herbs from Mel Brown.


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes I had a high ratio (can't remember figures sorry) and had two intralipid infusions before transfer, plus steroids and clexane, when I got my BFP.


----------



## hanjobee (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah well thats positive..thanks for your reply. 

My cytokine level th1/th2 came back as 64 so I guess I will try humira again and see if it comes diwn before a transfer.. I guess i wibt know until i try. 
The clinic i am at now doesnt think immunes are an issue its more my age and finding a normal embryo to transfer.


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Hanjobee
Have you thought about IVIG? I had failures with DE and intralipids. After uterine biopsy showed the high cells inside (that hadn't shown up as high on the blood tests) I switched to IVIG and am now 10 weeks pregnant with DE transfer number 5. Nearly gave up. My clinic say IVIG has worked with people like me where IL hasn't. Sorry, don't know what my levels actually were I never record things, but they said they were surprised to see they were that high after the bloods were pretty mild. Hence they are now doing the biopsy and IVIG where indicated, when IL fails. Good luck I know its soul destroying to try DE and have BFNs. xx


----------

